# Killer grilled cobia



## Flounderpounder

It's been 2 years since I've had fresh cobia (didn't get out last year). I'd forgotten how tasty it is! HOO-AAAAA! Anyway, grilled some up last night and it was "slap yo' mamma" good! I'm not much at measuring, but this is about what I did:

3 lbs cobe
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 teaspoons dry mustard powder
1 clove minced garlic
1 teaspoon cellery salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
enough white wine to get the marinade to the right consistancy

Marinate for an hour, throw on grill (med. heat), turning several times, and baste with extra marinade at each turn. Don't over cook. Super easy....and WOW!

Dang, I've got cobe fever! For the record she was 46 plus lbs, caught Wednesday 4/6, about noon, on an eel. We saw 5, hooked 2, boated 1. 









Got a favorite cobe recipe? Looking for a few more!


----------



## SHunter

Fresh cobia is so tasty that I just broil with a little butter. Sometimes I mince some fresh garlic on top.


----------



## hogdogs

I am with SH... On cobia, I refuse to do much to them. I am that way with several of the milder fish.

King... Not so much... Not a fan.

Brent


----------

